# SFX vs II



## itap39 (Sep 10, 2020)

I just noticed SFX in a thread here.  I'd like to hear others experience with SFX?  I have only used II and while they have many properties, I struggle to find "elite" properties available.  So I'm interested if its easy to exchange a week to them, and find high-end properties?

We own 2000 and 1300 with Hyatt (annual), both at WOR in San Antonio.


----------



## klpca (Sep 10, 2020)

I don't own Hyatt but I use Interval extensively and SFX occasionally. Between the two Interval is easier to use (imo) and usually less expensive as well. 
The one advantage of SFX is that you can get HGVC properties that are not available in Interval. That is my primary usage for SFX, otherwise I keep everything in Interval.


----------



## Sapper (Sep 10, 2020)

I didn’t know Hyatt properties traded in SFX.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2020)

This is a hit or miss experience for me.  I have 9 deposits currently with SFX and have not been all that happy, but if you have a personal rep that can help with requests, it's been a bit better.  I have been told that my deposits will never expire because the squeaky wheel gets the grease, and I complain, and I know there are SFX reps who watch TUG, including one that denies being an SFX rep and posts all kinds of positive things about the company.  Those positive comments are "her" only posts on TUG

*EDITED TO ADD:  Some of my nine deposits are seriously aged and some are 7 years old.  I have made many requests against them and no availability for these deposits.  *

I will have to renew my membership soon to keep my deposits usable.  They have such limited inventory and no online search capability, unless you want Mexico.  They are strong in MX.

I love II and wish I had never heard of SFX. If you join and deposit a week and get a good result with SFX, you can do that for free, and you can come to TUG and brag it up.  But don't deposit anything with a MF of over $800, or you will be sorely disappointed in the stuff they offer.

Case in point:  I deposited all of my weeks in prime season, except a few that SFX considers off-season.  II considers anything in my Sheraton Broadway Plantation Gold Plus season as prime season and I get prime season exchanges.  So a September date in SFX is not a great deposit, and I do understand that.  But I thought I was going to get a great exchange with that deposit, because it shows as a prime season deposit on the SFX calendar.  Nope.  No guarantee.  I even got comments about how the week I deposited was off-season.  It's been bizarre. 

I requested next June and early July for Hiltons on the Big Island and no answer from my rep on whether I can get those or not.  Silence, silence, silence, that is what I get for most of my requests.

Never make a request toward a week online.  Never you will get anything.  You have to talk to someone.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 10, 2020)

SFX is a small exchange company located in California.  They are strongest in California and Mexico, but none of the top US resort systems are  affiliated with them.  The top resorts are affiliated with RCI and II. What that means is that you may be able to deposit your single week with them, but Hyatt is not doing bulk space banking with them, so you won't find much Hyatt inventory to exchange into.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 10, 2020)

If you want to try out SFX they have an entry level free membership. You can join, don't deposit, and scan the online inventory, they list stuff 60 days out and you can pay cash. There are some nice weeks if you can do last minute travel.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Sep 10, 2020)

SFX is ok. We did get a very opulent unit in Mazatlan. The room was fantastic in every way except location. We did upgrade to diamond this year and deposited 4 weeks into their system. With the bonus weeks and the reinstatement of our previous deposit we now have 9 weeks available.

I need to make some requests. Currently I have 2. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Sep 10, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Never make a request toward a week online. Never you will get anything. You have to talk to someone.



I noticed this last year. Our online request had a problem when I went back to look at it. My problem was I hadn't looked at it for 6 months.

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2020)

Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it.  So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange. 

Now this is an odd scenario, you would think, but it's easy to forget that you entered a search with SFX and didn't cancel it.

Also, I have to say it because others do not, but SFX may never find a match for you, if you deposited a week that is not prime season.  They will keep saying your requests are prime season, and your deposit was not prime season.  Why use SFX?  I cannot see a reason why.

And another thing, if you think SFX only has high quality stuff, that is not true at all.  They will offer some sketchy resorts that do not have a quality rating with II and RCI.  That happened to me with a Myrtle Beach one bedroom for last year in May.  Matched my search exactly for area and took the match.  I'd hoped it was a better resort.  I was hoping for Sheraton or Marriott, or any other high-quality resort. 

When my membership expires in 2023, I guess I will just let my deposits go that I have with them.  I am done with the aggravation.

Our daughter did go to Mexico with SFX and was happy with her exchange.  I think it was one of the newest Vidanta in Nuevo Vallarta.  I am not interested in Mexico, and I understand SFX cannot offer Vidanta without fees (charged by Vidanta) anymore.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sapper said:


> I didn’t know Hyatt properties traded in SFX.


You can reserve what you own in Hyatt and deposit to SFX.  Don't expect a great exchange in return.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> SFX is a small exchange company located in California.  They are strongest in California and Mexico, but none of the top US resort systems are  affiliated with them.  The top resorts are affiliated with RCI and II. What that means is that you may be able to deposit your single week with them, but Hyatt is not doing bulk space banking with them, so you won't find much Hyatt inventory to exchange into.



Unfortunately that is not correct information with regards to California and Mexico being their strongest locations. Overall we have had good results in Florida, NY City, London, Hawaii, Aruba, Barbados, Spain, Arizona, Scotland, Portugal, Vancouver, Mexico, Colorado.

Another incorrect statement is they have no affiliations with non of the top US resorts systems. Two official affiliations I am aware of in the US are Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Diamond Resorts, Grand Pacific Resorts. But they do get inventory from many resorts directly and from their members via special relationships.

We have had memberships in both rci and II, and for us sfx has been a better experience.
Juli


----------



## travelhacker (Sep 11, 2020)

JuliGee said:


> Unfortunately that is not correct information with regards to California and Mexico being their strongest locations. Overall we have had good results in Florida, NY City, London, Hawaii, Aruba, Barbados, Spain, Arizona, Scotland, Portugal, Vancouver, Mexico, Colorado.
> 
> Another incorrect statement is they have no affiliations with non of the top US resorts systems. Two official affiliations I am aware of in the US are Hilton Grand Vacations Club and Diamond Resorts, Grand Pacific Resorts. But they do get inventory from many resorts directly and from their members via special relationships.
> 
> ...


A quick glance at your posting history shows a VERY high percentage of your discussions are related to SFX. What is the nature of your relationship with SFX?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2020)

I stand by my post - SFX does have more availability in CA and Mexico than in any other location, therefore, that is where they are the strongest.  I don't consider Diamond resorts and GPR to be top echelon companies, and I have never heard that Hilton is affiliated with SFX. That's surprising if true, because Hilton is affiliated with RCI. Top echelon resorts: Vistana (Starwood), Marriott, Disney, Hyatt, Hilton.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it.  So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange.
> 
> Now this is an odd scenario, you would think, but it's easy to forget that you entered a search with SFX and didn't cancel it.
> 
> ...



Lots of information here that is not correct and misleading.

"Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it.  So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange".

Their rule is if they offer you exactly what you asked for, which is an exact match and you decline to accept what you wanted, an exchange fee is due, but you Do Not have to take the week as you state.

"I am not interested in Mexico, and I understand SFX cannot offer Vidanta without fees (charged by Vidanta) anymore".
SFX has never offered Vidanta without fees. We have exchanged into Vidanta for the several years and there have always been resort fees charged.

"Also, I have to say it because others do not, but SFX may never find a match for you, if you deposited a week that is not prime season.  They will keep saying your requests are prime season, and your deposit was not prime season".

I believe they have rules similar to rci and ii, if you deposit a week in low season you cannot get a week in high season unless its within about 30 days in advance. Our daughter deposited an off season week in Florida and got an off season week at the Ridge at Lake Tahoe in the off season within a few days of making the request. 

"And another thing, if you think SFX only has high quality stuff, that is not true at all.  They will offer some sketchy resorts that do not have a quality rating with II and RCI.  That happened to me with a Myrtle Beach one bedroom for last year in May.  Matched my search exactly for area and took the match.  I'd hoped it was a better resort.  I was hoping for Sheraton or Marriott, or any other high-quality resort".

Rci and II also have some of the same sketch resorts in their system too. Were your deposits the same quality as Sheraton or a Marriott or less?

"Now this is an odd scenario, you would think, but it's easy to forget that you entered a search with SFX and didn't cancel it".

Now that is odd, we get email notices from sfx while a search is in progress letting us know they are still searching, and asking us if we want to cancel and search or add other locations. We also get notifications in advance of deposits and requests expiring.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

travelhacker said:


> A quick glance at your posting history shows a VERY high percentage of your discussions are related to SFX. What is the nature of your relationship with SFX?



Yes that is correct, most of my posts are related to sfx because our family has had amazing exchanges and other benefits from them, and we use them several times a year, and therefore am quite familiar with their services. And the main reason I do post often on them is because I find it very disturbing seeing so much incorrect information that is posted about them!! My relationship with sfx is that of an extremely satisfied member for many years, thanks to being recommended by management at Marriott Newport Coast resort!

Are you trying to suggest I am an employee to discredit my posts?

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I stand by my post - SFX does have more availability in CA and Mexico than in any other location, therefore, that is where they are the strongest.  I don't consider Diamond resorts and GPR to be top echelon companies, and I have never heard that Hilton is affiliated with SFX. That's surprising if true, because Hilton is affiliated with RCI. Top echelon resorts: Vistana (Starwood), Marriott, Disney, Hyatt, Hilton.



Hilton and sfx have had an exchange relationship for quite a long while. On a number of occasions, I time some of my requests based on when they get Hilton weeks into the sfx system. Maybe you could contact sfx with a list of your questions and get them answered directly rather than casting doubt on my posts, and post them on the site so other viewers are given good accurate information that helps them.

Juli


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm not interested in contacting SFX, or promoting SFX - I deposited a Westin Ka'anapali week with them and could not get quality exchanges back.


----------



## DannyTS (Sep 11, 2020)

JuliGee said:


> Yes that is correct, most of my posts are related to sfx because our family has had amazing exchanges and other benefits from them, and we use them several times a year, and therefore am quite familiar with their services. And the main reason I do post often on them is because I find it very disturbing seeing so much incorrect information that is posted about them!! My relationship with sfx is that of an extremely satisfied member for many years, thanks to being recommended by management at Marriott Newport Coast resort!
> 
> Are you trying to suggest I am an employee to discredit my posts?
> 
> Juli


Not necessarily to discredit your posts but rather to put them in context. It does seem a bit odd if you are not associated with SFX to post only about SFX. If you visit timeshares several times a year you should have a wealth of information to share about a lot of things not just SFX.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

itap39 said:


> I just noticed SFX in a thread here.  I'd like to hear others experience with SFX?  I have only used II and while they have many properties, I struggle to find "elite" properties available.  So I'm interested if its easy to exchange a week to them, and find high-end properties?
> 
> We own 2000 and 1300 with Hyatt (annual), both at WOR in San Antonio.



We have used sfx successfully for a number of years. We own at two nice properties (Club Donatello in SF, and Marriott Newport Coast Ca) but they are not elite. The highest quality timeshare resort we have ever stayed at is the Grand Luxxe Resort in Nuevo Vallarta. In my opinion it's probably not easy to exchange into elite properties with any exchange company because the higher the quality of the resort, the lesser the exchange activity because if its that nice, owners want to use their time where they purchased or do an internal exchange to another location owed by the same developer.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 11, 2020)

DannyTS said:


> Not necessarily to discredit your posts but rather to put them in context. It does seem a bit odd if you are not associated with SFX to post only about SFX. If you visit timeshares several times a year you should have a wealth of information to share about a lot of things not just SFX.



Not odd at all if I mostly post about sfx. I post about sfx when I see things that are completely inaccurate so that viewers are not mislead. It doesn't bother me at all whether someone likes or dislikes sfx, rci or ii, but it does bother me when there is incorrect misleading information. If you saw false or misleading information about something you were very familiar with, would you not post to make viewers aware of it so they can be better informed or would  you ignore it? I react to it passionately because we have had amazing service and vacations from them over the years.
What wealth of information do you suggest I share?

Juli


----------



## klpca (Sep 11, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I stand by my post - SFX does have more availability in CA and Mexico than in any other location, therefore, that is where they are the strongest.  I don't consider Diamond resorts and GPR to be top echelon companies, and I have never heard that Hilton is affiliated with SFX. That's surprising if true, because Hilton is affiliated with RCI. Top echelon resorts: Vistana (Starwood), Marriott, Disney, Hyatt, Hilton.


I have traded in to Kingsland/Kohala Suites 3 times with no resort fees through SFX. It's their best affiliation imo. I'm not a Vidanta fan (the resorts are just too big for me) but that is another solid trade.


----------



## klpca (Sep 11, 2020)

JuliGee said:


> "Now this is an odd scenario, you would think, but it's easy to forget that you entered a search with SFX and didn't cancel it".
> 
> Now that is odd, we get email notices from sfx while a search is in progress letting us know they are still searching, and asking us if we want to cancel and search or add other locations. We also get notifications in advance of deposits and requests expiring.
> 
> Juli


The only time that I have ever been contacted by SFX is when I have received a match. Otherwise, crickets. I am Diamond (SFX member) but I'm definitely not receiving the same treatment as you. I have two deposits with them with 10 different searches. I put them in two months ago +/- and not a peep.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 11, 2020)

JuliGee said:


> Hilton and sfx have had an exchange relationship for quite a long while. On a number of occasions, I time some of my requests based on when they get Hilton weeks into the sfx system. Maybe you could contact sfx with a list of your questions and get them answered directly rather than casting doubt on my posts, and post them on the site so other viewers are given good accurate information that helps them.
> 
> Juli



How did you know when they would be getting HGVC deposits? Is there a certain time of year?

I also own at the Donatello, do you know if they are still allowing San Francisco weeks a free one size upgrade (ie a 1 bedroom for a donatello studio unit)?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 12, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I stand by my post - SFX does have more availability in CA and Mexico than in any other location, therefore, that is where they are the strongest.  I don't consider Diamond resorts and GPR to be top echelon companies, and *I have never heard that Hilton is affiliated with SFX. That's surprising if true, because Hilton is affiliated with RCI*. Top echelon resorts: Vistana (Starwood), Marriott, Disney, Hyatt, Hilton.



The affiliation between SFX and Hilton is documented on the HGVC TUG Information page as follows:

HGVC built properties are also directly affiliated with RCI (Resort Club International) and SFX (San Francisco Exchange). Some HGVC affiliates have the benefit of being simultaneously affiliated with RCI, SFX and II (Interval International).

I don't own HGVC, so can't offer any experience on how that affiliation works.  I do use SFX, based on a membership I got with a Vidanta purchase, primarily to travel back to Mexican resorts at a lower cost than otherwise achievable due to the resort fee structure in II and RCI with Vidanta and the high usage fees for my ownership there - SFX has a lower resort fee there and will accept low cost TS weeks.  I had also heard reports that SFX is affiliated with Diamond, but can't confirm.

SFX also has a relationship of some sort with the Sheraton Buganvilias resort in Puerto Vallarta; it's pretty easy to get an exchange there and the costs can be less than MF on an ownership.

Bottom line for me is that you can do well with SFX if you play to their strengths, which in my experience have been Vidanta and Buganvilias.  I've read of people getting decent Hawaiian exchanges through them.  Generally I wind up banking a few Wyndham weeks with them to use up points in a year when there is a booking discount for a resort they accept - if I pick a decent season that they can get someone to exchange into they give me the occasional free week stay at Buganvilias or one of the lower tier Vidanta resorts.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 12, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I stand by my post - SFX does have more availability in CA and Mexico than in any other location, therefore, that is where they are the strongest. I don't consider Diamond resorts and GPR to be top echelon companies, and I have never heard that Hilton is affiliated with SFX. That's surprising if true, because Hilton is affiliated with RCI. Top echelon resorts: Vistana (Starwood), Marriott, Disney, Hyatt, Hilton.



We can use HGV points to book SFX preferred resorts, so there is an affiliation. Mexico and California are highlighted so I agree with you, that is SFX primary market.







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 13, 2020)

klpca said:


> The only time that I have ever been contacted by SFX is when I have received a match. Otherwise, crickets. I am Diamond (SFX member) but I'm definitely not receiving the same treatment as you. I have two deposits with them with 10 different searches. I put them in two months ago +/- and not a peep.



One of my favorite agents at sfx is Nathan, he has always been responsive and helpful. You might want to speak with him and share your concern. There was a short period I wasn't receiving updates and when I complained about it, he mentioned they had some technical issues during a systems upgrade and that may have been the cause. I also have a number of requests in for 2021 but haven't been confirmed yet. They told me most deposits for next year don't start coming into the system until owners start paying their maintenance fees which typically are due around November.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 13, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> How did you know when they would be getting HGVC deposits? Is there a certain time of year?
> 
> I also own at the Donatello, do you know if they are still allowing San Francisco weeks a free one size upgrade (ie a 1 bedroom for a donatello studio unit)?



I asked them, and they told me usually between Oct and Nov for the following year. Yes sfx is still giving a free one size upgrade for San Francisco deposits.

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 13, 2020)

SmithOp said:


> We can use HGV points to book SFX preferred resorts, so there is an affiliation. Mexico and California are highlighted so I agree with you, that is SFX primary market.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have had many exchanges from SFX to Hawaii, Mexico, numerous US, Caribbean and Europe. That information in the Hilton site might just be a special arrangement for Hilton members? 
BTW, just love the Hilton timeshares in Hawaii, they are wonderful resorts!

Juli


----------



## ski_sierra (Sep 13, 2020)

The fact that SFX cannot build a feature to show inventory on their website makes me thing twice about giving them a deposit. 
Is it just a handful of people trying to make it all work with manual processes? If they do everything manually, the cost of doing business must be very high. The volume of business they are doing must be quite small and therefore the chance of finding an exchange that works for me will be pretty small too. This thread doesn't give me any confidence in SFX. Not sure we can expect things to improve in this pandemic environment. Their revenues must have slowed down. Hope they survive and all the people who have deposited, get something out of it.


----------



## GTLINZ (Sep 14, 2020)

I was able to book a Marbrisa 1br thru HGVC and deposit it for a Hawaii search.  We tried SFX so that we could see resorts including and outside of RCI - this was our first (and likely only) Hawaii trip and wanted to increase our chances.   We also received a bonus week for cash.
- they eventually got us a reservation at Kaanapali Beach club in Maui. We enjoyed that location very much and combined it with an HGVC HHV reservation for 2 outstanding weeks in Hawaii. But I admit that I was getting nervous when I realized they don't deal with a lot of inventory. The rep was very nice and they eventually came thru.
- we used the $399 bonus week to book Coronado Beach club in a studio. That was an extra vacation we enjoyed but we were willing to accept a studio with a murphy bed. Great location and very friendly folks who run it.

So we had a positive experience but are not surprised when others have not due to their limited inventory and choices compared to II or RCI.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I'm not interested in contacting SFX, or promoting SFX - I deposited a Westin Ka'anapali week with them and could not get quality exchanges back.


Yes, this is my entire issue with SFX.  They do not have the quality resorts and locations they claim to have.   I cannot even get San Francisco exchanges with them lately.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> The fact that SFX cannot build a feature to show inventory on their website makes me thing twice about giving them a deposit.
> Is it just a handful of people trying to make it all work with manual processes? If they do everything manually, the cost of doing business must be very high. The volume of business they are doing must be quite small and therefore the chance of finding an exchange that works for me will be pretty small too. This thread doesn't give me any confidence in SFX. Not sure we can expect things to improve in this pandemic environment. Their revenues must have slowed down. Hope they survive and all the people who have deposited, get something out of it.


Yes, huge drawback to their site.  I like the idea of seeing what a company has available, so I can take something I wouldn't even imagine I could get.  That is how II and RCI work.  

Nathan wants me to call him directly to talk to him about my requests I have right now.  Due to Covid, I cancelled so many II and RCI vacations, I am trying to use those deposits.  SFX will just go down as one of my many timeshare mistakes.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

> Lots of information here that is not correct and misleading.
> 
> "Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it. So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange".
> 
> ...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

Lots of information here that is not correct and misleading.

"Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it. So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange".

Their rule is if they offer you exactly what you asked for, which is an exact match and you decline to accept what you wanted, an exchange fee is due, but you Do Not have to take the week as you state. *NO OTHER COMPANY MAKES ME PAY AN EXCHANGE FEE FOR A WEEK I DO NOT WANT.*

"I am not interested in Mexico, and I understand SFX cannot offer Vidanta without fees (charged by Vidanta) anymore".
SFX has never offered Vidanta without fees. We have exchanged into Vidanta for the several years and there have always been resort fees charged.

"Also, I have to say it because others do not, but SFX may never find a match for you, if you deposited a week that is not prime season. They will keep saying your requests are prime season, and your deposit was not prime season".

I believe they have rules similar to rci and ii, if you deposit a week in low season you cannot get a week in high season unless its within about 30 days in advance. Our daughter deposited an off season week in Florida and got an off season week at the Ridge at Lake Tahoe in the off season within a few days of making the request. *I HAVE REQUESTED MANY DIFFERENT AREAS AND WE ONLY TRAVEL OFF-SEASON, MOST OF THE TIME. WE ARE RETIRED. HAD I KNOWN IT WOULD BE LIKE PULLING TEETH TO GET QUALITY RESORTS FROM SFX, I WOULD HAVE LEFT IT ALONE. I HAVE 26 WEEKS BOOKED AHEAD OF ME AT VARIOUS RESORTS IN RCI AND II FOR THE NEXT TWO YEARS. NOT ONE WAS SOMETHING I SETTLED FOR.*

"And another thing, if you think SFX only has high quality stuff, that is not true at all. They will offer some sketchy resorts that do not have a quality rating with II and RCI. That happened to me with a Myrtle Beach one bedroom for last year in May. Matched my search exactly for area and took the match. I'd hoped it was a better resort. I was hoping for Sheraton or Marriott, or any other high-quality resort".

Rci and II also have some of the same sketch resorts in their system too. Were your deposits the same quality as Sheraton or a Marriott or less? *SFX'S ENTIRE SALES PITCH IS A HIGH QUALITY EXPERIENCE WITH QUALITY RESORTS. AGAIN, I DON'T ACCEPT LOW-QUALITY RESORTS OR ENTER ONGOING SEARCHES FOR THEM IN RCI OR II, UNLESS I KNOW OF THE RESORT PERSONALLY AND KNOW WHAT I AM GETTING. CASE IN POINT, KAHANA BEACH. IT'S AN ORDINARY RESORT BUT WE LOVE IT.*

"Now this is an odd scenario, you would think, but it's easy to forget that you entered a search with SFX and didn't cancel it".

Now that is odd, we get email notices from sfx while a search is in progress letting us know they are still searching, and asking us if we want to cancel and search or add other locations. We also get notifications in advance of deposits and requests expiring. *NOPE. WE DO NOT GET NOTICES AT ALL AFTER ENTERING A SEARCH ONLINE. YOU MAY AS WELL GIVE UP TRYING WITH SFX ONLINE SEARCHES WITHOUT TALKING TO SOMEONE AT SFX PERSONALLY. "IT'S DEAD, JIM."

The entire point of the post was to compare experiences, SFX vs. II. Hands down, II is better, RCI is second best, Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange is my third best, but a distant third. I am always going to warn people away from SFX. Always.*
Juli


----------



## echino (Sep 14, 2020)

I keep getting those emails from SFX, "*Here's $500 Savings Credits. Call 833-257-4948 to add your Savings Credits to your account and we'll also waive your renewal fee!* " But when I call they say I have to pay for Diamond and they will not add any savings credit for free, and will not waive the renewal fee. Their emails are false advertising. But I keep receiving those emails again and again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

echino said:


> I keep getting those emails from SFX, "*Here's $500 Savings Credits. Call 833-257-4948 to add your Savings Credits to your account and we'll also waive your renewal fee!* " But when I call they say I have to pay for Diamond and they will not add any savings credit for free, and will not waive the renewal fee. Their emails are false advertising. But I keep receiving those emails again and again.


Annoying!


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 14, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> The fact that SFX cannot build a feature to show inventory on their website makes me thing twice about giving them a deposit.
> Is it just a handful of people trying to make it all work with manual processes? If they do everything manually, the cost of doing business must be very high. The volume of business they are doing must be quite small and therefore the chance of finding an exchange that works for me will be pretty small too. This thread doesn't give me any confidence in SFX. Not sure we can expect things to improve in this pandemic environment. Their revenues must have slowed down. Hope they survive and all the people who have deposited, get something out of it.



I totally understand your point, but if you are trying to compare their model to rci or ii then it is an apples to oranges situation. sfx is a much smaller boutique model that was pitched to us not as a replacement to the big exchange companies, but as an add-on enhancement. They don't have huge inventories of junk and good weeks that are deposited with them. They work more directly with resorts like Hilton and others in securing inventory to match a degree of the their member requests, so its more streamlined without taking all the junk, a different model to rci or ii.

We kept our rci and ii memberships for about 3 years and tried out sfx, then decided to dump rci and ii because we preferred the service and results we got from sfx. There are a number of owners we know that have use sfx in addition to rci or ii. If you are not comfortable working with that kind of system you shouldn't participate, and stick with rci or ii. Its a personal preference to what you are comfortable with. I hope all the exchange companies survive this pandemic and economic crisis. I hear rci has laid off hundreds of employees so far this year. Not good!

Juli


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 14, 2020)

Almost every post by Juli is talking up SFX.  I knew she would come along soon.


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 14, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lots of information here that is not correct and misleading.
> 
> "Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it. So if you have deposits in RCI and II, and you also entered a search with SFX for a longshot match (and it usually is a longshot), if you don't cancel the search with SFX after getting the match with the either of the big companies, SFX's exchange agreement says you must accept the exchange".
> 
> ...




Their rule is if they offer you exactly what you asked for, which is an exact match and you decline to accept what you wanted, an exchange fee is due, but you Do Not have to take the week as you state. *NO OTHER COMPANY MAKES ME PAY AN EXCHANGE FEE FOR A WEEK I DO NOT WANT.* 

*That's not what you previously posted. You posted;*

"Something everyone should know about SFX is that if they offer you a week that fits your search exactly, you have to take it". 

and that is *"false"!* You do "not" have to take an exact match week, (which is a week that you DID ask for. That's why its call an "exact match"), but you are required to pay the exchange fee for the work they did in finding your requested exact match exchange. They tell you this upfront in the rules. If you don't like those rules, then why did you agree with them and proceed? 

Also, if you change your mind during the ongoing search you can cancel the search and there are no fees, and if they offer you a near match same location and dates that are very close to what you want, you can accept it or decline it, and if you decline a near match, there are no fees to pay. *It's really simple... they only get paid if they perform a service that you specifically asked for.*

With regards to quality, is it possible they are offering you similar quality weeks to what you deposited?

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 14, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Almost every post by Juli is talking up SFX.  I knew she would come along soon.



Thanks for the warm welcome. I am sure the owner of the site values input that reflects factually correct information that is not misleading to TUG's customer base.

Juli


----------



## ski_sierra (Sep 14, 2020)

echino said:


> I keep getting those emails from SFX, "*Here's $500 Savings Credits. Call 833-257-4948 to add your Savings Credits to your account and we'll also waive your renewal fee!* " But when I call they say I have to pay for Diamond and they will not add any savings credit for free, and will not waive the renewal fee. Their emails are false advertising. But I keep receiving those emails again and again.



Classic bait and switch. TS Sales people lie verbally but not in writing. They are doing the opposite.




JuliGee said:


> I totally understand your point, but if you are trying to compare their model to rci or ii then it is an apples to oranges situation. sfx is a much smaller boutique model that was pitched to us not as a replacement to the big exchange companies, but as an add-on enhancement. They don't have huge inventories of junk and good weeks that are deposited with them. They work more directly with resorts like Hilton and others in securing inventory to match a degree of the their member requests, so its more streamlined without taking all the junk, a different model to rci or ii.
> 
> We kept our rci and ii memberships for about 3 years and tried out sfx, then decided to dump rci and ii because we preferred the service and results we got from sfx. There are a number of owners we know that have use sfx in addition to rci or ii. If you are not comfortable working with that kind of system you shouldn't participate, and stick with rci or ii. Its a personal preference to what you are comfortable with. I hope all the exchange companies survive this pandemic and economic crisis. I hear rci has laid off hundreds of employees so far this year. Not good!
> 
> Juli



I registered my Hilton week with them. I can deposit a Hilton club reservation with them but they have never reached out to me about somebody else needing what I can deposit.

I think you have understood SFX's business model with your experience with them but their website doesn't do a good job of explaining how they are a "boutique" exchange. There is some marketing mumbo jumbo in their FAQ but it doesn't match what you are describing.

SFX sounds like an organization that hasn't figured out a good business and operation plan. Some employees try to provide outstanding service and others are extremely misinformed about what their sales/marketing team is doing (echin's post above).

Anyway, I don't care about SFX anymore. I just don't think the risk of depositing with SFX is worth it for me. I have access to enough good stuff to enjoy with other exchange companies and internal exchanges.





__





						FAQ | SFX Preferred Resorts
					






					www.sfxresorts.com


----------



## JuliGee (Sep 14, 2020)

We have owned timeshares for many years. One thing we have learned mostly at the hoa meetings, there are thousands of timeshare owners who dropped rci and ii because of their negative experiences. Many of them just use what they own and don't trade, or do an internal exchange to their resorts sister properties. Like I said, its all personal preference. If it works for you then enjoy it. 

Juli


----------



## ski_sierra (Sep 14, 2020)

rickandcindy23 said:


> *I HAVE REQUESTED MANY DIFFERENT AREAS AND WE ONLY TRAVEL OFF-SEASON, MOST OF THE TIME. WE ARE RETIRED. HAD I KNOWN IT WOULD BE LIKE PULLING TEETH TO GET QUALITY RESORTS FROM SFX, I WOULD HAVE LEFT IT ALONE. I HAVE 26 WEEKS BOOKED AHEAD OF ME AT VARIOUS RESORTS IN RCI AND II FOR THE NEXT TWO YEARS. NOT ONE WAS SOMETHING I SETTLED FOR.*



I think if a personal like Cindy cannot make it work, then I doubt that SFX has a large enough addressable market. She gave me solid advice on two traders that I bought. They have worked really well for me. She is an expert in figuring out the sweet spots in every exchange company or TS system. She is retired and travels a lot and has a lot of flexibility in locations. If SFX cannot please a person like Cindy then who is SFX good for?


----------



## echino (Sep 14, 2020)

I hear SFX us good for those who want to get into Vidanta resorts. I don't think they are good for anything else.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 14, 2020)

echino said:


> I keep getting those emails from SFX, "*Here's $500 Savings Credits. Call 833-257-4948 to add your Savings Credits to your account and we'll also waive your renewal fee!* " But when I call they say I have to pay for Diamond and they will not add any savings credit for free, and will not waive the renewal fee. Their emails are false advertising. But I keep receiving those emails again and again.



Those credits are a joke, better discounts are available from online web sites. I’ve had $1500 credits expire in my account because I could never find a deal worth taking.

I still have $150 credit, here is an example if I tried to use it, 2 nights in a Marriott hotel in Vancouver.






Same hotel at Hotels dot com







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## echino (Sep 14, 2020)

I know those savings credits are useless, but they are sending personalized emails to me promising those credits for free, and also free membership renewal. But when I call, they refuse to honor what was promised in writing in the email. I tried several times.


----------



## klpca (Sep 14, 2020)

JuliGee said:


> We have owned timeshares for many years. One thing we have learned mostly at the hoa meetings, there are thousands of timeshare owners who dropped rci and ii because of their negative experiences. Many of them just use what they own and don't trade, or do an internal exchange to their resorts sister properties. Like I said, its all personal preference. If it works for you then enjoy it.
> 
> Juli


Just out of curiosity have you ever used any other exchange companies? SFX has some stiff competition and they don't do much to give a user to choose them instead of II or RCI. Like I said, SFX is fine if you want to get a Hilton in Hawaii or go to a Vidanta property in Mexico and I will use them, but II (in my opinion) has separated themselves from the pack with eplus and their customer service.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2020)

II has gotten me many great exchanges into Maui, a request I have made many times from SFX and have never gotten a match.  I just need a 1 bedroom for us.  Kauai, I ask for anything in Princeville.  No matches.  

RCI I can get Maui, Sands of Kahana, exactly 10 months out, and I have gotten 2 weeks and five days from RCI at SOK for next spring.  

I am a diamond member of SFX, but it has done nothing special for me.  I was platinum, then they upgraded me to diamond, when they got rid of platinum.  

When I search all destinations through II, I get that huge list of places that match my dates.  It's what I love.  Back in the 1980's and 1990's, before the internet, I used to accept every crappy resort the two companies offered to me.  

I regularly got on the phone in May and June to get whatever last-minute inventory these two companies would offer me in California after school ended, CA being an easy drive in our van.  Now with both companies I can pick and choose fantastic properties up to 2 years out.  No settling.  

With SFX, I am back in the dark ages, which is what I call life before the internet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 17, 2020)

Our daughter-in-law asked me today if I heard anything from SFX about our request to the Big Island or other island for 6/19.  I told her I have heard nothing from SFX but gave her options for Kauai and the Big Island through II and Hawaiian Timeshare Exchange.  I was hoping to use SFX for that exchange, specifically hoping for a Hilton.  I also entered a July 4th request for someone else for the BI, preferably Kohala Suites.  Nothing forthcoming.


----------



## jjking42 (Sep 20, 2020)

I used to have a good relationship with SFX. I owned some high demand weeks and they knew what I owned and would call me and say “ we have a clients that wants to go to xxx. Can you book that. 

I would give them some options and they would talk to their client and get back to me. I would give them exactly what they asked for and this same person would make sure I got what I wanted which was mostly Hawaii and Mexico. 

At some point that personal service level changed and I quit using them many years ago. 

Now I rely on ongoing requests with RCI and II if trading externally but most of my bookings are internal exchanges using Star options , hyatt , or Wyndham points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Sep 20, 2020)

echino said:


> I hear SFX us good for those who want to get into Vidanta resorts. I don't think they are good for anything else.


I think they are good for more than Vidanta.  While I would not deposit Marriott, Vistana, Hyatt, Hilton, or DVC with them, they have come through for me on the 2 occasions I've deposited a week with them.  The first time was HGVC's Kohala Suites on the Big Island in 2018.  I posted about it here (interesting that some of the banter on this thread is nearly identical): 








						SFX Hawaii Trade: Happy Exchanger
					

Previous to today, I had not exchanged through SFX.  I signed up last year for a 3-year "Diamond" membership when I forgot to deposit my Colonies at Williamsburg 2BR with II until it was well within the flex period (less than 1 month until checkin) . I called SFX and they took my deposit with no...




					tugbbs.com
				




SFX also came through for a May 2020 trip to Kauai (matched Dec 2019) and confirmed us for Point at Poipu.  Unfortunately, the resort ended up closing that week so SFX put the week back into our account.  I've called here and there just to see what the Hawaii inventory was like; they've had some weeks available, but there was just too much uncertainty to book.

I realize this is limited anecdotal evidence, but I wanted to share they deliver on more than just Vidanta.


----------

